# Anyone know Bijou breeder?



## DreamAgility

I am always looking at poodle breeders for my next Poodle(If your raised with one your kinda hooked) and I keep going back to Bijou Reds in NY. One of hers reds got #1 UKC poodle 2013 and another claimed the #6 spot. Does anyone know this breeder or have one of her puppies?

I made the promise that I would never get another light colored poodle again after getting Rollie, and then little Dreamer came along and I could not resist. (Poolann literally snuck the little black boy out from under our noses, lol. jk) Does anyone have any other breeder recommendations that I can add to my list?


----------



## outwest

search Bijou on this forum. There have been discussion before. I don't know the breeders back East, but hopefully people will respond for suggestions.


----------



## 12489

They are the same breeder as the one in Canada. Questionable at best! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

They are in Brantford Ontario, not New York.


----------



## 12489

ArreauStandardPoodle said:


> They are in Brantford Ontario, not New York.


Based on the information on her website they are in both New York and Canada. Buffalo and Hamilton. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

They are in Brantford, Ontario, as is K-Lar, the part of the operation responsible for browns.


----------



## JJane

I am waiting for a pup from one of their next litters. I did a lot of research and exchanged many emails with Laura and feel very comfortable with her. As they have been breeding standards for 25 years, they truly understand the breed. Plus, they do every genetic test available and their dogs earn many titles which shows willingness and ability to learn and follow. Some of their dogs are also service dogs.


----------



## patk

i would suggest a search of the forum for the breeder's name. she is not in good odor here and the threads mentioning her will explain why. i am not a believer that there is no redemption possible, but caution seems to be the watchword.


----------



## JJane

I would be most interested to read other comments regarding Bijou Poodles but have not been able to find any on this site. I type the name in the search window but nothing other than this thread has popped up.


----------



## patk

you need to be at poodle talk sub forums when you do the search. look for individual posts, not threads. the posts will lead you to specific threads in which the breeder name comes up.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies

I had a deposit with Laura last year. I liked that she had larger poodles, and appeared to do a lot of activities with her dog. When I sent in my application, I made it clear that I would be choosing the tubal ligation option, since she insists on sterilizing her puppies. When the time came to pay the balance for the puppy I e-mailed again to clarify that that would be my preference. She then told me that that would not be an option. The puppy spay/neuter was a deal-breaker for me. There is way too much info out there regarding the health drawbacks of early sterilization. She did return my deposit, but I had wasted several months being on the list, and then had to start from scratch again to get on another list.


----------



## CharismaticMillie

There are some wonderful breeders near you! Bev Crosby of Calisun Poodles in SC, Gloria Ogdahl of Tintlet Poodles in SC, and Joyce Carelli of Carlyn Poodles in NC would be a great place to start.


----------



## JJane

Spay/neuter is an option with Bijou; not required.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

http://www.poodleforum.com/14-poodle-breeding/18028-bijou-poodles-ontario-canada.html


----------



## JJane

The above link takes me to another thread. I have a deposit on a Bijou pup and the contract DOES NOT require spay/neuter; it is an option that is offered. If one does not want the breeder to spay/neuter, one can decline and have the procedure done at a later age.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

The above link is meant to take you to another thread.


----------



## cavon

Go ahead and research all of the threads on Bijou on this forum...ALL OF THEM...and note when doing so who is the major contributors are. Then put two and two together.

Let me assure you, stories can be written about all breeders and I have many of those stories, not he said, she said stories, but stories from the actual people involved with different breeders. Breeders whose dogs have health issues and who refuse to even speak to the person, breeders who, when a dog of their line is in rescue deny that the dog is in any way theirs, people who throw names of dogs completely unrelated to Bijou into threads just to stir the pot, people who have hijacked threads that I have started about an accomplishment that my dog has achieved to slander this breeder...I could go on, but why bother. The truth will out. 

I own two Bijou poodles and know the breeder personally. I also know many other owners of Bijou dogs personally. I also know that Bijou shows all of her dogs and also earns working titles on them. Bijou is not interested solely in obtaining conformation titles, she feels it is extremely important to earn performance titles as well as this is an indicator of the intelligence and temperament of her dogs.

Jealousy, envy and people with too much time on their hands because they don't work is the devil's playground. Anyone who takes the time to truly research will come to the right conclusion.

Bijou does not have to get all excited about a dog she bought earning a title because her own breedings earn titles and she puts those titles on every one of her dogs herself while holding down a full time job as a professional firefighter. Bijou does not have to use this or any other forum to market her dogs, her dogs are sold well in advance and usually the only time there is a puppy for sale on her site is when a buyer has to back out for a personal reason.

Her poodles have been in the UKC top ten for the past three years running and I expect there will be Bijou poodles in the top ten on a regular basis. Dogs she bred, not purchased.

Why UKC? Because the UKC focusses on the Total Dog and rewards dogs for meeting the standard of the breed, for being capable of doing the job that they were originally bred for. No pro handlers, no wiggles or product in the hair. If you show a dog in the UKC, you are showing the dog, not the puffed up supermodel with a name at the end of the leash. That is not to imply that all dogs shown AKC or CKC couldn't do the job that poodles were intentionally bred for - hunting - but I was recently at a show where two bitches from big name breeders were shown - one had rear angulation like a very poorly bred GSD, in fact, it jumped up and landed so awkwardly on its knees that I held my breath and the other had such poor shoulder setting that it couldn't reach out at all and it's tail lay completely on it's back. I was surprised and saddened to see dogs of this quality from these particular breeders.

Having, arguably one of the most titled and varied titled poodles on this forum, if not in general, I can attest to the quality, intelligence and temperament of all of her dogs. As well as the quality of person this breeder is. 

Do your research of all breeders, read everything, including the negative and note where the negative is coming from and then make an informed decision. If that decision is Bijou, I believe that you will be happy, but if it is not, I hope that you are happy with the puppy that you get, there are a lot of good breeders.


----------



## Spoos+Ponies

JJane said:


> Spay/neuter is an option with Bijou; not required.


I just checked the web-site, and it has been changed quite a bit - it would have been last spring that I had the deposit there. It used to be mandatory. That is definitely an improvement.


----------



## dogsavvy

Frankly, I'm a little sick to my stomach after reading a couple of the threads on this breeder. I'm not saying I'm for or against this breeder but this type of thing would be the last thing I would expect find on Bijou  I wish I understood why the breeder would make things so weird by wanting basically a non-disclosure agreement. I don't care how careful a breeder is a defect can occur. A single defect is not a black eye on your breeding lines but I can't imagine that kind of response  A puppy from your lines had to be put down before age 2... I would expect my breeder to respond very differently.

I have been speaking with Bijou by email. I have enjoyed our conversation. While I won't divulge our discussion as it was private, I don't think it would be a breech of privacy to say she stated her puppies are all altered prior to going to their new homes (I would assume this is with the exception of any additional agreements made).

What a depressing twist in my search for my dream Standard  I will continue to research as I do on any breeder I consider but this is disheartening. 

Edited to add: I did NOT resurrect this thread in order to stir anything up. I am new to the Standard Poodle & research like a mad person because I do not want my dream puppy to turn into a tragic nightmare  That's the ONLY reason


----------



## Caddy

This is a very old thread. I'm not familiar with Bojou, but would not consider a breeder who altered their puppies so young. That would mean before 8-10 weeks old which is crazy, I've never heard of a reputable breeder doing that.


----------



## Kaki11

cavon said:


> Go ahead and research all of the threads on Bijou on this forum...ALL OF THEM...and note when doing so who is the major contributors are. Then put two and two together.
> 
> Let me assure you, stories can be written about all breeders and I have many of those stories, not he said, she said stories, but stories from the actual people involved with different breeders. Breeders whose dogs have health issues and who refuse to even speak to the person, breeders who, when a dog of their line is in rescue deny that the dog is in any way theirs, people who throw names of dogs completely unrelated to Bijou into threads just to stir the pot, people who have hijacked threads that I have started about an accomplishment that my dog has achieved to slander this breeder...I could go on, but why bother. The truth will out.
> 
> I own two Bijou poodles and know the breeder personally. I also know many other owners of Bijou dogs personally. I also know that Bijou shows all of her dogs and also earns working titles on them. Bijou is not interested solely in obtaining conformation titles, she feels it is extremely important to earn performance titles as well as this is an indicator of the intelligence and temperament of her dogs.
> 
> Jealousy, envy and people with too much time on their hands because they don't work is the devil's playground. Anyone who takes the time to truly research will come to the right conclusion.
> 
> Bijou does not have to get all excited about a dog she bought earning a title because her own breedings earn titles and she puts those titles on every one of her dogs herself while holding down a full time job as a professional firefighter. Bijou does not have to use this or any other forum to market her dogs, her dogs are sold well in advance and usually the only time there is a puppy for sale on her site is when a buyer has to back out for a personal reason.
> 
> Her poodles have been in the UKC top ten for the past three years running and I expect there will be Bijou poodles in the top ten on a regular basis. Dogs she bred, not purchased.
> 
> Why UKC? Because the UKC focusses on the Total Dog and rewards dogs for meeting the standard of the breed, for being capable of doing the job that they were originally bred for. No pro handlers, no wiggles or product in the hair. If you show a dog in the UKC, you are showing the dog, not the puffed up supermodel with a name at the end of the leash. That is not to imply that all dogs shown AKC or CKC couldn't do the job that poodles were intentionally bred for - hunting - but I was recently at a show where two bitches from big name breeders were shown - one had rear angulation like a very poorly bred GSD, in fact, it jumped up and landed so awkwardly on its knees that I held my breath and the other had such poor shoulder setting that it couldn't reach out at all and it's tail lay completely on it's back. I was surprised and saddened to see dogs of this quality from these particular breeders.
> 
> Having, arguably one of the most titled and varied titled poodles on this forum, if not in general, I can attest to the quality, intelligence and temperament of all of her dogs. As well as the quality of person this breeder is.
> 
> Do your research of all breeders, read everything, including the negative and note where the negative is coming from and then make an informed decision. If that decision is Bijou, I believe that you will be happy, but if it is not, I hope that you are happy with the puppy that you get, there are a lot of good breeders.


----------



## Kaki11

Hi,

Ive been researching poodle breeders, and activities done by breeders. Last night I came across (while researching pulling harnesses) bijou. I didn’thave much info other than a contact link to bijou. I sent a thread with a general inquiry about age and such for introducing a harness and indicated I would be getting a poodle in the future. The arrogance of the reply was incredibly off putting. It indicated I should ask my breeder. Of course I have not chosen a breeder, and, I had opened with “where are you located”? I’m not an inexperienced dog owner, nor am I accustomed to being blown off so totally. I could post my email and reply from Bijou if interested. Just sad that such an off putting reply was sent to me. It could have been a great opportunity to teach or develop a relationship for the future


----------



## cowpony

It's a crazy mixed up world out there with all kinds of personalities. More than one fish in the sea, happily for all of us.


----------



## Vita

Kaki11 said:


> Ive been researching poodle breeders, and activities done by breeders. Last night I came across (while researching pulling harnesses) bijou. I didn’t have much info other than a contact link to bijou. I sent a thread with a general inquiry about age and such for introducing a harness and indicated I would be getting a poodle in the future. The arrogance of the reply was incredibly off putting. It indicated I should ask my breeder. Of course I have not chosen a breeder, and, I had opened with “where are you located”? I’m not an inexperienced dog owner, nor am I accustomed to being blown off so totally. I could post my email and reply from Bijou if interested. Just sad that such an off putting reply was sent to me. It could have been a great opportunity to teach or develop a relationship for the future


*I am surprised she responded at all. Few would. This is why.*

_*Imagine you are a daycare provider *and run a small nursery school watching over a dozen kids. It's time consuming and intensive work. Your waitlist is full, you get a lot of calls and emails from parents wanting to know if you have an opening. This takes up your time too. 

A random stranger emails you asking about educational toys for toddlers. That's not your job, and you don't have time sit down and type up your thoughts about toys; there are 99 other things you need to do. 

You do take time, however, to reply to the stranger. You tell her to ask her daycare provider about toys. The stranger doesn't like your answer and then retaliates by using using a public internet forum to say you were 'off-putting' for not taking time with her._


So Kaki11, I hope that helps you see things from any breeder's point of view. She may have been unclear if you were seriously interested in a pup from her litter, or if you were mainly wanted advice about dog harnesses. Occasionally some breeders will have the time for random questions about puppy and dog care from strangers, but most barely have time to give advice to their customers.

If you want to know more about harnesses start a thread here in Poodle Talk or read the reviews on Chewy.com or Amazon. 

I also recommend that you start a thread asking *how to approach breeders*. We already have many threads about this, which you can see here. Good luck in finding a poodle.

Vita
Super Moderator

.


----------



## Kaki11

Vita said:


> *I am surprised she responded at all. Few would. This is why.*
> 
> _*Imagine you are a daycare provider *and run a small nursery school watching over a dozen kids. It's time consuming and intensive work. Your waitlist is full, you get a lot of calls and emails from parents wanting to know if you have an opening. This takes up your time too.
> 
> A random stranger emails you asking about educational toys for toddlers. That's not your job, and you don't have time sit down and type up your thoughts about toys; there are 99 other things you need to do.
> 
> You do take time, however, to reply to the stranger. You tell her to ask her daycare provider about toys. The stranger doesn't like your answer and then retaliates by using using a public internet forum to say you were 'off-putting' for not taking time with her._
> 
> 
> So Kaki11, I hope that helps you see things from any breeder's point of view. She may have been unclear if you were seriously interested in a pup from her litter, or if you were mainly wanted advice about dog harnesses. Occasionally some breeders will have the time for random questions about puppy and dog care from strangers, but most barely have time to give advice to their customers.
> 
> If you want to know more about harnesses start a thread here in Poodle Talk or read the reviews on Chewy.com or Amazon.
> 
> I also recommend that you start a thread asking *how to approach breeders*. We already have many threads about this, which you can see here. Good luck in finding a poodle.
> 
> Vita
> Super Moderator
> 
> Ouch. I didn’t get a reply frankly I got told off. If questions are not to be asked, I’d suggest removing links. My question had nothing to do with harnesses, it was around age appropriateness. In the future, I will no longer ask a breeder anything. I would suggest removing links as it does tend to lead potential information seekers to use them. So sorry to have ruffled any fur. I will not ask any questions any more.


----------



## For Want of Poodle

Vita, are you responding as a moderator on behalf of the forum to shut down the discussion, or with your opinion as a member? 

I think there is a strong difference between not answering an unsolicited email, and answering rudely.

If I was to ask a question about, say, IPO to a German Shepherd breeder who specializes in it, I would expect to be either ignored, or get a decent, if short, answer. Answering with something not particularly helpful or particularly kind, shuts down the conversation. Bijou presents themselves as an expert in all things poodle sports, asking for advice is pretty natural and, indeed, one could believe that would lead to a potential future relationship. It's a bit different than asking expert advice from a daycare facility! 

I work for a business. In the interests of developing future relationships, it's really not uncommon to answer short questions people aren't paying me to answer. 

Not having seen the emails in question (either of us)we probably can't judge further, but I don't think the new member deserved a rebuke. 

Kaki- I have generally seem 18 months to 2 years for any sort of sport like that, to ensure dogs are mature, though you could get them accustomed to the harness earlier.


----------



## Kaki11

Thank you.


----------



## Vita

For Want of Poodle said:


> I think there is a strong difference between not answering an unsolicited email, and answering rudely.


How do we really know Bijou's response was "rude"? Kaki used the word "off-putting".

We don't know Kaki. We don't know what her exact email to Bijou said, nor the exact response from Bijou.

We do know Kaki posted criticism on this forum b/c she didn't get an answer about _dog harnesses_ to a breeder whose business is to sell puppies, not pet supplies, and whom she has no relationship with - and got mad about it.

*Without evidence*, this _might_ be a form of Internet bullying, and Bijou isn't a position to defend herself either. Do we need to email Bijou and invite her to a cat fight on the forum? Not on my watch.

This is how drama and rumors get started and reputations ruined. PF doesn't abide by this. And as Moderator this is why I signed as I did.

Edit: This thread is now locked.


----------

